# Dont need more power just want it!



## vdubed98 (Aug 18, 2007)

Well im in a 92 corrado vrt. But im running a garrett 60 trim, 9:1 headspacer, c2 36lbs software, 36lbs injectors, big fmic, walbro intake pump, 38mm wastegate. But I pulled 248 to the wheels with all the above but had 30 lbs injectors and software. Then upgraded software and injectors and havent dynoed. But Id like more and there isnt any bigger software upgrades. So what about a standalone? If so umm some types and whats the benifeits thanks alot. Also any other upgrades you all have are greatly appreciated!


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

How about 440, 630 tune?


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

OBD2 swap would be required to run a 440 or 630 chip on the Corrado.


----------



## vergessen wir es (May 12, 2010)

Upgrading to OBD2 is the cheapest solution. Or you could go lugtronic. I am in the same boat and have all the OBD2 stuff already just thinking that lugtronic would give more with better timing and fuel control. 

What boost are you at now? I ask because you should be well into 300 whp.


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

vergessen wir es said:


> Upgrading to OBD2 is the cheapest solution. Or you could go lugtronic. I am in the same boat and have all the OBD2 stuff already just thinking that lugtronic would give more with better timing and fuel control.
> 
> What boost are you at now? I ask because you should be well into 300 whp.


 that what I was thinking should be 300 WHP no problem


----------



## vdubed98 (Aug 18, 2007)

Uhhh obd swap what does that take. A whole donor car? So lugtronic im going to try and find out some stuff about it. But im running 10 psi right now. The dyno was don before the 36 lb upgrade though. But I feel more than that under there I think lol. Can I turn my boost up more?


----------



## vdubed98 (Aug 18, 2007)

Also the lugtronic is 1500 dollars. But does it come with the new injectors and all that. Also is it the one tune that comes with it or how would I mess with it. Wow just looks like alot of confusion.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

what is your HP goal? 


:wave:


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

I made 319 whp sae with the 30# Corrado setup. If that's enough for you then stay there. 

OBD2 swap vs. standalone is a tough decision. I chose obd2 swap and I'm happy with my choice. If I wanted serious power or this was a drag car and I would have went standalone. OBD42# setup runs awesome if you decide to go that route. 

Don't just look at the cost. The main factor in your decision should be tuning. Once the swap is done I popped a chip in and the car runs flawless in any condition and at any boost level. MAF based so any change in airflow doesn't require a retune. 

With standalone someone has to tune it. If you can't then you'll be reliant on someone else. 

Just my .02 and this is a generalization but: 

Chip tune- Daily/street driven, occasional drag raced, doesn't want to spend hrs tuning a car 

Standalone-Serious drag racer, power goals continue to increase, will do anything to get faster/make more power, has time and interest to learn/tune his own car or doesn't mind "waiting" for a tuner to get around to it.


----------



## vergessen wir es (May 12, 2010)

vdubed98 said:


> Uhhh obd swap what does that take. A whole donor car? So lugtronic im going to try and find out some stuff about it. But im running 10 psi right now. The dyno was don before the 36 lb upgrade though. But I feel more than that under there I think lol. Can I turn my boost up more?


 OBD2 swap = upper intake, TB, MAF, 02 sensor, fuse wire harness, motor wire harness, FPR, cps, since you are corrado then you need the upper timing cover to go distributor-less. So yeah you gotta find a partout or a cheap working car. 

You should be able to push 15 psi if your AF will allow it. I leave mine set at 15 -17 psi for the 36#, and would go higher but my AF is too rich. Until I find whatever is causing me to go rich at higher boost then I am stuck at between 15 and 17 psi. The 36# tune can do nearly what the 42# can with the extra bar of fuel. The adjusted flow of 36# at 4 bar is 41.57 so technically we should have the fuel. I have a feeling the limitation is not so much fuel but OBD1 electronics.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

slcturbo said:


> I made 319 whp sae with the 30# Corrado setup. If that's enough for you then stay there.
> 
> OBD2 swap vs. standalone is a tough decision. I chose obd2 swap and I'm happy with my choice. If I wanted serious power or this was a drag car and I would have went standalone. OBD42# setup runs awesome if you decide to go that route.
> 
> ...


 Exactly how i see it.....IB4 the daily driven standalone guys.......carry on...opcorn:


----------



## vdubed98 (Aug 18, 2007)

Ok well my goal hp is big. But being for real im not sure. I just will not lie when I had her dynoed and the computer poped up 247.8 hp, it felt like I was kicked in the nuts. I was furious. Im not the best car guy in the world. But wtf. So I was lost. Now there isnt a dyno withen a hour from me. But my real goal is just to have enough not to worry about anything on the streets. Im in Pensacola, Fl. Im the only vrt the only one ive found is in destin thats a good hr maybe more away. Theres only 3 or 4 corrados here. No one will work on them so I need to not do standalone because never get a tune. But with that said, I can and should be able to pull 300whp out of my setup? Id be happy with 3-400 whp for now.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Do you mind posting some pics of your setup? 300 is very possible with your setup for sure, I had a similar issue with mine 256whp @ 10 psi.


----------



## vdubed98 (Aug 18, 2007)

I will post but how it wont let me put them on here.


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

vdubed98 said:


> Ok well my goal hp is big. But being for real im not sure. I just will not lie when I had her dynoed and the computer poped up 247.8 hp, it felt like I was kicked in the nuts. I was furious. Im not the best car guy in the world. But wtf. So I was lost. Now there isnt a dyno withen a hour from me. But my real goal is just to have enough not to worry about anything on the streets. Im in Pensacola, Fl. Im the only vrt the only one ive found is in destin thats a good hr maybe more away. Theres only 3 or 4 corrados here. No one will work on them so I need to not do standalone because never get a tune. But with that said, I can and should be able to pull 300whp out of my setup? Id be happy with 3-400 whp for now.


 What setup are you runing now? What chip, maf, injector? I made 319whp at 12psi and ran 11.8's w/ some weight out on C2's 30# setup. Never had an issue with anything on the street. Are you running the 36lb setup from a 95'? 

Seriously man if all your doing is running around on the streets then just maximize the #30 or 36# setups. I can help you get the most out of the 30# for sure. 30# limit will be ~300-320whp and 36# will be ~350-360whp I would think. Either way you are a good bit off. 

I'm only running 15psi on the street. One of two things happen at that power level: 

1) I spin wheels especially in 1st and 2nd and if it's colder out. 

or 

2) I have traction and anything next to me is immediately in my rear view. 

In either case, more power is useless and/or not needed on the street. I'll say it again. Unless you drag race on slicks stay where you're at and save your $$. Unless posting that big dyno on the internet is worth thousands to you.


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

vdubed98 said:


> I will post but how it wont let me put them on here.


 At least just list the specifics. 

What turbo? Exhaust? Chip? Injector? Cams? What year/car is the ecu in your car from?etc, 

How much boost are you running? 

Do you have a wideband? What's it say at WOT?


----------



## dr_dirtg (Oct 7, 2003)

slcturbo said:


> What setup are you runing now? What chip, maf, injector? I made 319whp at 12psi and ran 11.8's w/ some weight out on C2's 30# setup. Never had an issue with anything on the street. Are you running the 36lb setup from a 95'?
> 
> Seriously man if all your doing is running around on the streets then just maximize the #30 or 36# setups. I can help you get the most out of the 30# for sure. 30# limit will be ~300-320whp and 36# will be ~350-360whp I would think. Either way you are a good bit off.
> 
> ...


 How is the 36lb set up from '95 different ? 
I'm building a vr6turbo corrado , mine's 95. 
t3/t4 .63a/r hot side, .60cold. Kinetic manifold and downpipe. Customizing air/water. 
I chose the turbo becuase I spend more time city driving so I'll tweak the boost down for that and enjoy. Daily will run 6-8psi, racing or 1/4mile Will run in the 10-13psi area. 
I will ocasionally go to the 1/4 mile, so not sure what to expect, but hoping to be in the 12.5-13.0 range... Does taht seem right??


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

dr_dirtg said:


> How is the 36lb set up from '95 different ?
> Daily will run 6-8psi, racing or 1/4mile Will run in the 10-13psi area.
> I will ocasionally go to the 1/4 mile, so not sure what to expect, but hoping to be in the 12.5-13.0 range... Does taht seem right??


 not at that boost level. no. 

13.0-13.5-ish


----------



## vdubed98 (Aug 18, 2007)

I have garrett 60 trim, with c2 36# software, 36# injectors. No cams, full 3 in exhaust, running 10 psi and ill check on wide band tommorrow to be 100%.


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

vdubed98 said:


> I have garrett 60 trim, with c2 36# software, 36# injectors. No cams, full 3 in exhaust, running 10 psi and ill check on wide band tommorrow to be 100%.


 Ok, so the car was swapped to a 95' setup at some point. Coilpack, MAF, ECU. Just making sure. 

If that's the case then run 15psi. If the air fuel is right you should make 300 + easy.


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

dr_dirtg said:


> How is the 36lb set up from '95 different ?
> I'm building a vr6turbo corrado , mine's 95.
> t3/t4 .63a/r hot side, .60cold. Kinetic manifold and downpipe. Customizing air/water.
> I chose the turbo becuase I spend more time city driving so I'll tweak the boost down for that and enjoy. Daily will run 6-8psi, racing or 1/4mile Will run in the 10-13psi area.
> I will ocasionally go to the 1/4 mile, so not sure what to expect, but hoping to be in the 12.5-13.0 range... Does taht seem right??


 
It's different because his car is a 92'. It came with a distributor. The only chip for that car is a 30# chip. There is no 36# setup for what came on his car. 

1/4 is so hard to predict. Biggest difference will be 60' and if your car is full weight. 

13psi , slicks, and some weight reduction= High 11's-It's been done 

13psi, street tires, and full weight= High 12's-Low 13's 

That's kinda your range.:beer:


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

vdubed98 said:


> Id be happy with 3-400 whp for now.


 based on this alone, i would say go standalone. if you find your self right now in the position where you really have no general idea of what you want, than you might as well get the most adjustability as possible. now when it comes to standalone, you really need to do your homework and figure out whats best for you 

now, you come down to the problem that you have no tuners in your area. that can present somewhat of a problem. fortunatly my tuner is about 2 states over, so a couple hours away and i'm there. so in this case, OBD2 swap appears to be a pretty logical choice. people have made very good power with them and seem very happy 

all in all, you just need to do your homework. figure out what EXACTLY you want this car to do, then make your decision from there


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

chip is you want your car to be a daily!!!!!


----------



## vdubed98 (Aug 18, 2007)

wow ok yall lost me. But first off my car is dizzy not coilpack. Yes its the c2 36lbs software. They did make it just llike they did make 42lb but they stopped. From what ive found and saw. But if im wrong im wrong. But I myself bought the 36lbs injectors and traded a guy on here his 36lbs 92 ecu for my 30lbs and 50 dollars. Thats all I know but I am not running coil packs and my air fuel at wot in third gear was 13.6-13.4 but that was at like 6500.


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

vdubed98 said:


> wow ok yall lost me. But first off my car is dizzy not coilpack. Yes its the c2 36lbs software. They did make it just llike they did make 42lb but they stopped. From what ive found and saw. But if im wrong im wrong. But I myself bought the 36lbs injectors and traded a guy on here his 36lbs 92 ecu for my 30lbs and 50 dollars. Thats all I know but I am not running coil packs and my air fuel at wot in third gear was 13.6-13.4 but that was at like 6500.


 I'm lost. C2 made these chips for a 92' dizzy VR. 

-30# 

-42# (discontinued afaik due to issues with the ownere needing to make his own MAF) 

36lb software is for a 95' with new style MAF and coilpack.


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

zoidmk5 said:


> based on this alone, i would say go standalone.


 Standalone for 300-400whp? Really? 

He'll make 320whp with a $300 chip that will take 10min to install. 

To each his own, but why go through the expense, time, and potential hassle w/ tuners for those power goals?


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

vdubed98 said:


> wow ok yall lost me. But first off my car is dizzy not coilpack. Yes its the c2 36lbs software. They did make it just llike they did make 42lb but they stopped. From what ive found and saw. But if im wrong im wrong. But I myself bought the 36lbs injectors and traded a guy on here his 36lbs 92 ecu for my 30lbs and 50 dollars. Thats all I know but I am not running coil packs and my air fuel at wot in third gear was 13.6-13.4 but that was at like 6500.


 there are a few questions that you need to answer right now 

1) do you plan on driving this car in the street? 
2) do you plan on keep majority if not all of the interior in the car? 

if you answer yes to either of those, than you def. want an OBD2 swap. seems to me like a) you have no idea what you really want, and b) you have limited knowledge of turbo's and/or VR's. do LOTS and LOTS and LOTS of research on how to do a full OBD2 swap and get to work. def. don't think that you want the headache required for a standalone setup. swap to OBD2 and slap in a 42# chip and injectors and go to town


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

zoidmk5 said:


> there are a few questions that you need to answer right now
> 
> 1) do you plan on driving this car in the street?
> 2) do you plan on keep majority if not all of the interior in the car?
> ...


 That or just: 

1) Figure out what chip/inj is in the car 

2) Get the most out of it. 

He's got another 50-100whp on the table depending on setup. I wouldn't "swap" anything just yet.


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

slcturbo said:


> Standalone for 300-400whp? Really?
> 
> He'll make 320whp with a $300 chip that will take 10min to install.
> 
> To each his own, but why go through the expense, time, and potential hassle w/ tuners for those power goals?


 he never said those were his power goals, just that it would make him happy...........for now. the point i was trying to make, is that if he just wants that kind of power now, and upgrade further later, than going standalone now would be the best option. however, now, it appears like he has no idea what he really wants, so OBD2 should be more than sufficient


----------



## vdubed98 (Aug 18, 2007)

Ok I do want alot of power but yet, I dont want to take any interior out just want a nice fast car but dont want a evo to out run me. Also with the 36lbs software im not sure. I just swapped a guy and 50 buck the ecu is working in my car. But thanks guys im not gonna buy anything yet, gonna figure out what im running now that everyone has me thinking.


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

zoidmk5 said:


> he never said those were his power goals, just that it would make him happy...........for now. the point i was trying to make, is that if he just wants that kind of power now, and upgrade further later, than going standalone now would be the best option. however, now, it appears like he has no idea what he really wants, so OBD2 should be more than sufficient


 You do realize you can make ~600whp with a chip now? 

You can barely use half of that in a fwd outside of drag racing on slicks. 

How much power you want isn't really a deciding factor anymore w/ chip vs. standalone unless you want over 600.


----------



## radoman57 (Jan 16, 2007)

Power goals seem to always change in an upward trajectory! Your turbo is too small for big power but 
that can always be changed out later. 
I have a dizzy corrado also, started out with C2 30lb. setup. ran flawless but after a few months you 
want more. Currently on lugtronic standalone, there are alot of advantages to either a chip tune or 
stand alone. A chip tune is plug and play, you get a smooth running car if it works out, if it doesn't 
you pull your hair out. 
Stand alone is not for someone with limited knowledge, it's kind of an all in type of deal. with enough 
tuning you can get crisper throttle response, spot on afr's, timing control etc. 
I probably spent more $ on chip tunes than the standalone all said and done but you have to live and 
learn and have a passion for it


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

radoman57 said:


> but you have to live and
> learn and have a passion for it


 Very good point and this should be the main focus of the chip vs. standalone decision. Unless your already obd2 where the cost of standalone is much higher. 

Do you have the time and interest to learn to tune a car and continue to "fiddle" with it. 

I don't at this time so I would have gladly paid more for a chip tune. 

Another point to consider. How long a time period between when the standalone is ordered to the point at which it's installed, tuned, and the car is running properly? I've seen this process take years on some cars. I can do an obd2 swap in a weekend and be racing by Monday. Something to consider.


----------



## vdubed98 (Aug 18, 2007)

Ok so if I stay chipped. Ill be happy. Im not wanting 600+. Thats nice but on a real note im not rich. But so im gonna try to find a dyno and see what im running now. Then go from there, but so should I run more then 10 psi on the car. Also some one said my turbo is to small for big power? Whats big power and what can the garrett 60 trim hold? Thanks much


----------



## scrapper (Feb 17, 2007)

I think the turbo is good for 350-400 h.p. so turn up the boost... As long as you think the rest of the drive train etc can handle the increase.:thumbup:


----------



## corradoswapT (Jan 4, 2005)

I went with megasquirt after melting two engine harnesses with the split second piggyback ecu that kinetic was selling for dizzy owners back in the day. megasquirt runs well but I wish I would have went obdII. ms has been such a hassle getting the right tune. as soon as you do the weather changes and you gotta do it all over again. I like not having a maf and I love running a 60lbs injectors. on my last dyno run I was running the 30lbs injectors 14 psi t3/t4 .57 trim I made 291tq and 268hp. I have yet to retune for the 60s. cant wait for spring!


----------



## scrapper (Feb 17, 2007)

corradoswapT said:


> I went with megasquirt after melting two engine harnesses with the split second piggyback ecu that kinetic was selling for dizzy owners back in the day. megasquirt runs well but I wish I would have went obdII. ms has been such a hassle getting the right tune. as soon as you do the weather changes and you gotta do it all over again. I like not having a maf and I love running a 60lbs injectors. on my last dyno run I was running the 30lbs injectors 14 psi t3/t4 .57 trim I made 291tq and 268hp. I have yet to retune for the 60s. cant wait for spring!


 
Dang! Was there a wiring issue with yrr car? Im still running the Split Second stuff for like 8yrs now.


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

I talked to Robert Alan(YellowSLC)on here a few years ago(who also made my P&P BVH)and he mentioned to me that most people who want big power should first get used to driving at lets say 250whp then up it to 300whp and get used to that. The people who've never run anything more than 200-220whp in their cars have no idea what it's like to drive something with 350-400whp especially FWD. I say this not to be arrogant/troll only to advise some use of fore-site before going out all bollocks and no restraint.


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

VR6DPLMT. said:


> I talked to Robert Alan(YellowSLC)on here a few years ago(who also made my P&P BVH)and he mentioned to me that most people who want big power should first get used to driving at lets say 250whp then up it to 300whp and get used to that. The people who've never run anything more than 200-220whp in their cars have no idea what it's like to drive something with 350-400whp especially FWD. I say this not to be arrogant/troll only to advise some use of fore-site before going out all bollocks and no restraint.


 Very true. People throw around arbitrary power goals on here often to keep up with the Joneses. 

"300whp? No one on Vortex will think I'm cool" It's double what the car came with.


----------



## thecorradokid24 (Dec 4, 2004)

Personally I'm going through the same issue.

Built the car, OBD2 coverted 42# C2 setup. Made 363whp on ~15-16psi. Not happy with the software, when the car would heat up or get hot. Drivablity out of boost was poor.

They recommended I try the 630 file with promaf. I did and made 388whp on ~14psi. And 437 around 21 psi but my coilpack **** out on the dyno and I haven't been back to see the high end. The drivablity was much better, but the "feel" of the car changed a lot. I had the exact opposite issues then the the 42# stuff. Out of boost its great, but thats not the point of owning a turbo car!

Now I'm going with lugtronic standalone. A plug and play OBD2 standalone. 



















I've heard other people having issues with the current C2 chips, I guess they've had some personal changes over there. I'm just done with their products.

Also for what its worth about 330-340whp was the "fastest" amount of power. The car just pulled around there. That was my low boost setting on my 42# setup.


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

^^ 
Sorry about your experience w/ the C2 42# tune. Mine runs flawless.

Who did the swap? I'm guessing it's something w/ the car, but I guess there could always be a certain ecu compatability issue.

Car ever been scanned for codes? How old is the fuel pump? Coil? O2? Ect sensor? MAF?

There are so many things that can cause a car not to run right. Just wondering if the car doesn't have an issue.


----------



## thecorradokid24 (Dec 4, 2004)

slcturbo said:


> ^^
> Sorry about your experience w/ the C2 42# tune. Mine runs flawless.
> 
> Who did the swap? I'm guessing it's something w/ the car, but I guess there could always be a certain ecu compatability issue.
> ...


Nothing wrong with the car. Everything you mentioned was replaced bosch 044 fuel pump, and I troubleshot everything myself, no unexpected codes, replaced the MAF thinking that might be it.

Rennen Performance did my swap. The owner has the exact setup, yet his software is 2.5 years older or so. Car runs perfect on his older 42# stuff. So we figured out it was the ecu or chip, went through 3 new C2 chips, asked if we could get the older REV of the software, and they don't save the older files. 

So like I said bad experience. They recommended I bump up to the 630 with Promaf. I did. Still have issues, all be it, different ones. 

Standalone for me. :wave:


----------

